# كيف تتم حساب مساحة الشكل البيضاوي



## نهاد ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عندي سوال والحق انا حسه نفسي انه متعبتكم معاي والسؤال هو كيف يتم ايجاد مساحة الشكل البيضاوي ارجوكم قولي بسرعه لانه ضروي نعرف ذلك بسرعه ومشكورين علي التعب :77:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

نهاد ابوبكر قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عندي سوال والحق انا حسه نفسي انه متعبتكم معاي والسؤال هو كيف يتم ايجاد مساحة الشكل البيضاوي ارجوكم قولي بسرعه لانه ضروي نعرف ذلك بسرعه ومشكورين علي التعب :77:


 السلام عليكم
The area of an ellipse can be found by the following formula​area = Π*a*b​<LI class=unListed>where b is the distance from the center to a co-vertex​<LI class=unListed>a is the distance from the center to a vertex​
​*Example of Area of of an Ellipse *

In the ellipse below a is 6 and b is 2 so the area is 12Π​




المساحة= a*b*22/7
a=نصف القطر الاكبر للشكل البيضاوي (من الرأس حتى المركز)
b=نصف القطر الاصغر (من الرأس حتى المركز)
22/7=النسبة التقريبة (ط=باي)​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

Area of Ellipse=1/4 # Dd
D,d :are the two diameters
#= النسبة الثابتة حسب ما ذكرها استاذنا رزق حجاوي 
مع التقدير


----------



## نهاد ابوبكر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكور علي التعب


----------



## محمد يوسف قمر (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## samy2050anan (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد توضيح من الاخ الهيتي ماذا يقصد بال(1/4) هذا لم يرد في معادلة الاخ رزق


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 مارس 2012)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد توضيح من الاخ الهيتي ماذا يقصد بال(1/4) هذا لم يرد في معادلة الاخ رزق


هي نفسها
نصف القطر في نصف القطر= نصف في نصف في القطر في القطر
ربع الققطر في القطر =نفس القيمه
حاصل ضرب نص في نص


----------



## nadee (20 يوليو 2012)

ماهو محيط الشكل البيضوي رجاءا الرد


----------

